# Android App - Browser öffnen und Text eingeben/Button click auslösen



## jabaduu (8. Okt 2019)

Ich habe eine App die auf Button click den Browser öffnet und und dann eine bestimmt Seite öffnet. Kann man mit Android
auf die Webseiten Elemente zugreifen? So wie mit Puppeteer und node js. 
Ich möchte mit Android code zum Beispiel auf  Google einen Text im Suchfeld eingeben und dann ein Button Click Event auslösen.
Bisher habe ich nur Android js gefunden.


----------



## mihe7 (8. Okt 2019)

jabaduu hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte mit Android code zum Beispiel auf Google einen Text im Suchfeld eingeben und dann ein Button Click Event auslösen.


Wozu?


----------



## jabaduu (8. Okt 2019)

Ich möchte so ne Art bot schreiben. Ich möchte nicht von Hand alles eingeben müssen, sondern das Programm soll das für mich Machen.


----------



## krgewb (8. Okt 2019)

Schick ihn doch zu https://www.google.de/search?q=Zahnstocher wenn meinetwegen der String "Zahnstocher" lautet.


----------



## jabaduu (8. Okt 2019)

Ja


krgewb hat gesagt.:


> Schick ihn doch zu https://www.google.de/search?q=Zahnstocher wenn meinetwegen der String "Zahnstocher" lautet.


 Ja das geht, aber Google war nur ein Beispiel. Ich meine auch andere Seiten wo man etwas ins Textfeld eintippen kann. Ich brauche so was wie puppeteer im auf die Elemente der Website zuzugreifen.


----------



## mihe7 (8. Okt 2019)

Keine Ahnung, evtl. ist http://selendroid.io/ was für dich?


----------



## jabaduu (8. Okt 2019)

Und ist das überhaupt der richtige Ansatz?geht das überhaupt in Android? Also mit node js oder javascript kann ich zum Beispiel Spiel die DB Seite aufrufen und die Felder programmatisch ausfüllen. Kann man so etwas mit einer Android App realisieren? Oder gibt es etwas wie javascript für Android?


----------



## jabaduu (8. Okt 2019)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Keine Ahnung, evtl. ist http://selendroid.io/ was für dich?


OK Danke, schau ich mir an.


----------



## jabaduu (11. Okt 2019)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Keine Ahnung, evtl. ist http://selendroid.io/ was für dich?


Sag mal kanntest Du das schon? Oder wie hast Du das gefunden, also ich meine mit welchen Begriffen hast Du gegoogelt?


----------



## mihe7 (12. Okt 2019)

jabaduu hat gesagt.:


> Sag mal kanntest Du das schon? Oder wie hast Du das gefunden, also ich meine mit welchen Begriffen hast Du gegoogelt?


Nein, speziell das kannte ich nicht. Selenium ist aber bekannt und zusammen mit Android wirft Google als erstes selendroid.io aus  Hat es wenigstens funktioniert?


----------



## jabaduu (13. Okt 2019)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Nein, speziell das kannte ich nicht. Selenium ist aber bekannt und zusammen mit Android wirft Google als erstes selendroid.io aus  Hat es wenigstens funktioniert?


Ah okay.  Ja klappt. Danke Dir!


----------

